# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  New Zealand - LA - Charlotte

## TravelMate

Travelling from Auckland, New Zealand on 26th August at 5.15pm then LA - Charlotte on the 26th August 1.25pm flight. Anyone else going on either of these flights?

----------

